# Atmosfera variada em Rio Maior! 04/04/13



## Teles (4 Abr 2013 às 21:31)

Boas hoje tirei algumas fotos e coloco aqui as que acho melhores!
PS: desculpem a qualidade


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Abr 2013 às 21:40)

Fotos muito boas

Isso é Rio Maior de Portugal ou Rio Maior dos USA? (99% de certezas que nem existe)

Bons registos, abraço


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Abr 2013 às 21:59)

Muito boas fotos como sempre, parabéns.


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2013 às 23:44)

Belas fotos lindas nuvens!!


----------



## ecobcg (5 Abr 2013 às 01:23)

Nada como uma bela instabilidade atmosférica para tirar uma belas fotos! Muito boas!


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2013 às 02:54)

Boas fotos *Teles*.


----------



## Veterano (5 Abr 2013 às 08:32)

Fotos muito sugestivas Teles  .


----------

